# Favorite Ed Parker Kenpo Technique?



## Rob_Broad (Mar 22, 2002)

I find the choices very limiting but of the 4 techniques listed i would have to say Back Breaker.  For some reason I love bending someone over backwards, ripping their face off and then slamming them to the floor.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 25, 2002)

They are all fun techniques but I just love slamming a 250 pounder to the ground on backbreaker and seeing thr look on their face as they look up towards the on coming kick.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 17, 2002)

My favorite technique on this poll is five swords. I like the mechanics involved in the technique vs. the others. Although, I really like Leaping Crane too!!!

My favorite technique in Mr. Parker's system at this moment has to be Thrusting Salute. In my book this is one of the most destructive techniques in the system. Some thing really grabs me about the amount of power that can be applied to your opponents jaw with the heel palm strike, when properly executed. For me, the body mechanics in this technique make it truely devestating without alot of physical exertion.

Take Care,
Billy Lear :asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 18, 2002)

Sure, I am the only one that votes for Back Breaker.  make me feel like the odd ball.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 23, 2002)

This was the first technique ever shown to me, by a friend, befor I ever studied Kenpo. I made me want to know more about the art.
Shadow


----------



## jaybacca72 (Mar 22, 2002)

i would have to say one i have done in almost every demo is leap of death and it is as mean as it sounds not a very forgiving technique.but the problem is i have tooooooooooooomany
later 
jay


----------



## jaybacca72 (Mar 23, 2002)

it's boxing think about it,sgm's dad a boxing comissioner so five swords is jab cross uppercut rear hook front hook pretty simple eh yah right!!!!!!!!!
later
jay:asian:


----------



## Roland (May 15, 2002)

I too love this technique. There is just something about the flow of this one, that even if I feel it was a little off, which happens to the best, and worst of us, I still enjoy doing it!
 Now that you have reminded me about how much I enjoy doing it, I will probally end up using it this weekend for a demo.
Thank you!    

But really, I can never think of any one technique I enjoy more so than others. there are those I do not enjoy so much, but I think that would be a different topic.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 22, 2002)

For 2 reasons:  

1) It is my favorite so far
2) I haven't been taught the others yet  

But I do love 5 Swords.  It's just fun!  It's also the first tech
I ever grafted to, and really taught me a lot about grafting.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 22, 2002)

I don't understand family groupings yet, so if it's something
that can actually be explained in text, go for it.  Are the techs
listed in the same family group?  I'm curious as to why you
chose these particular ones to vote on.


----------



## vincefuess (Mar 25, 2002)

The first AK technique you learn that "cooks with gas"!!!!!  I have used it a couple of times, and it is WAY sweet, and has so many possibilities for extensions and/or modifications.

My next would be Shield and Sword- just cuz it goes to the OUTSIDE and cooks with gas.

It's hard to choose- but those are the FIRST that came to mind, which means they would likely be the first I would use.

Vince


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 22, 2002)

I had a hard time deciding between leaping crane and snapping twig 
Five swords is a natural favorite, but as you learn more you'll develop more favorites as well.
Oh yeah, I went for snapping twig  

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 23, 2002)

Me too, why did you pick these four to poll on?

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Mar 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I love slammin anybody.... regardless of size.... hee hee:asian: *



Ditto Mr. C.... 

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *I like five swords also, it has several different strikes, a nice continuos pace, and nice stance changes to develop power, 5 swords also looks awsome when you can get past the mechanical part of it! I do not know back breaker. When is this technique presented?? *



In Infinite Insights Vol 5 it's listed in green belt, the last technique.  In my schools curriculum it's listed in first black.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

You guys have quite a delema!  I agree with Jay, there are a lot of techniques that are fun and flow well.  

I have a good time with many for different reasons.  

5 swords is fun and fast

I love Broken Rams hand & foot coordination combination

Oh man,,,,, I could go on .....

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

as well! I love the combination flow!

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 23, 2002)

Are just tooooooo cute for your own knowledge!:boxing: 
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I love slammin anybody.... regardless of size.... hee hee:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 19, 2002)

but I really like the movements in the Back Breaker....... a lot of reverse motion and fun bone cracking action on various levels and it involves the entire  body!

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 12, 2002)

What is your favorite technique?........

I respond.... "The one that works"!

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 18, 2002)

I love the backbreaker


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2002)

The only Master Key on the Poll is 5 swords.....
and Snapping Twig is a sub of it

Back Breaker and Leaping Crane are subs under Thundering Hammers

:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Mar 22, 2002)

What's your favorite Ed Parker Kenpo Technique?


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 10, 2002)

Man, how do you put a favorite on those four techniques!! I guess If I have to be forced to choose I would go with leaping crane. Although each in it's own right can have many different combinations accompanied to it  I like working behind the guy finally  being taller than the opponent for once. I must admit though my own personal favorite is detour from doom. After I learned that technique nothing can beat moving up the circle & blasting the guy in the face when their on 1 foot. I was able to use it once & I didn't get past the vertical punch in the face.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Michael Billings (May 10, 2002)

1 inside the arm (hot zone) Five Swords, then 3 outside the arm.  Hmmm.... how about Parting Wings or Obscure Claws?  

If I have to chose, it would be Leaping Crane, with the extension.  I do Five Swords so much, I just want something different I think.  I am with the Master Blaster Conatser on this, I like them all.  Tough choice.

Have a good weekend all - I will be out of town for Mom's Day.  

Respect to All,
Michael B.


----------



## brianhunter (Apr 16, 2002)

I like five swords also, it has several different strikes, a nice continuos pace, and nice stance changes to develop power, 5 swords also looks awsome when you can get past the mechanical part of it! I do not know back breaker. When is this technique presented??


----------



## Seig (May 10, 2002)

I realize I'm dredging up an old thread, I'm still catching up on them and it will probably happen again.  I am partial to Raining Lances, I also really enjoy Rotating Destruction.


----------



## Nightingale (May 15, 2002)

my favorite technique is shield and sword...

mostly because its one of those techniques that nobody in my studio (instructors excepted, of course) can seem to remember it... one of those techniques thats easy to forget, I guess, but I put it in a self defense competition routine and haven't forgotten it since.


----------



## matthewgreenland (May 17, 2002)

Y'all got some good points - 

Of the 4 - I would say I like Snapping Twig, and I am goin' to tell ya' why -

1- Maaaan, what a nasty arm break.
2- The frictional pull into the outward handsword.  I don't know too many who will be surviving that.
3- If 1 and 2 aren't enough, lets annhiliate the Zygomatic arch as well with a hammer fist, he he he
4- ohhh wait, almost forgot - if the person was talkin' a little trash, let's simply crush the Mandible for good measure -

ANYONE -   GOT KENPO!!!!

Of course we all love 5-swords, but lets be different.. Today Snapping Twig - tomorrow maybe Back Breaker - 

What about - DOMINATING CIRCLES - There is a whoopin'
or, another personal fav - ENTWINED MACES - 
RAINING LANCE is good to, if your into that sort of thing


----------



## C.E.Jackson (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *What is your favorite technique?........
> 
> ...



Good Answer! That's what Kenpo is all about!


----------

